

MySQL madness and Rails - politician
http://www.phenoelit.org/blog/

======
politician
Permalink (sorry):
[http://www.phenoelit.org/blog/archives/2013/02/05/mysql_madn...](http://www.phenoelit.org/blog/archives/2013/02/05/mysql_madness_and_rails/index.html)

